# What's My BF%? And Clean Bulk?



## chemicalboy95 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello EveryOne
This is my pics ANd i wanna know what is my BF% becuase I donot love The Calc For That
And I am in Clean Bulking Now 
Is That Good Or Not?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 10, 2015)

This thread feels like a troll...first off, are you okay? and second welcome....there's no way for us to know your bf% and I'm sorry to here you do not love the calculation for that. I don't either it's not very accurate, nor is a BMI. These are only used to get a better idea of where you stand based on averages..I wouldn't even worry about them. Based on your pics I'd say you look around 12-16%? But I have no idea...clean bulking or lean bulking is basically what bodybuildings all about, it's really the only way to eat if your serious about it...what i can say is stick to your lean meats for your primary source of food/protein. Here are some things I buy on top of my gym membership... I buy the 96% lean ground beef and mix it with complex carbs or veggies (brown rice, shredded wheat n bran, popcorn, dark german wheat, asparagus, brocolli, sweat potato, etc..) LOTS of chicken, occasionally switch to fish...a post workout whey isolate shake...zero fat milk (over the moon brand)...almonds, smart balance omega-3 cooking oil, smart balance flax oil butter, NAKED blue machine 100% fruit juice, RAS fast acting whey protein isolate gummies (snack), 4 liters of water daily, C4 extreme pre-workout...and a ton of gear

I probably forgot many things but you get the idea..eat a lot of "healthy" or nutrient dense foods..no crap. Goodluck.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 10, 2015)

Schfifty-five


----------



## Milo (Sep 10, 2015)

Who gives a **** about bf %? You look ripped or you don't. The numbers are just that.....numbers.


----------



## snake (Sep 11, 2015)

Milo said:


> Who gives a **** about bf %? You look ripped or you don't. The numbers are just that.....numbers.



I'm with Milo on this one but if I need to take a guess; 20%. You're looking at your abs to make the call. Some guys put it in their back/hips so it's even harder to say without the full picture. 

This may help you


----------



## Luscious Lei (Sep 11, 2015)

I would say 16-17%


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 11, 2015)

Oh this is just fabulous look at those abs






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 11, 2015)

I would worry more about just putting on some actual muscle. 

Start eating until the scale is moving at 1 to 2 pounds per week. Watch the mirror. If you start getting really fat eat a little less. But keep the scale moving. 

If that doesn't work then you need to adjust your training because it isn't strenuous enough.


----------



## Bust My Ass (Sep 12, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I would worry more about just putting on some actual muscle.
> 
> Start eating until the scale is moving at 1 to 2 pounds per week. Watch the mirror. If you start getting really fat eat a little less. But keep the scale moving.
> 
> If that doesn't work then you need to adjust your training because it isn't strenuous enough.


Agreed.  if he does it properly he can probably lose some fat while gaining muscle. although I think 2 lbs per week is too much for a natural trainee. 3/4 of that will be bodyfat.


----------



## goodfella (Sep 12, 2015)

Milo said:


> Who gives a **** about bf %? You look ripped or you don't. The numbers are just that.....numbers.



Think this sums it up best or at least for me....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 12, 2015)

Bust My Ass said:


> Agreed.  if he does it properly he can probably lose some fat while gaining muscle. although I think 2 lbs per week is too much for a natural trainee. 3/4 of that will be bodyfat.


Yeah that's why I said 1 to 2 lbs AND watch the mirror.  Some of the guys with those metabolism that burn like a forest fire can get away with 2 lbs.


----------

